# Bilder Skalieren und dann in verschiedene Ordner speichern?



## DeMoehn (12. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag erstmal.
Mithilfe meiner Bücher hab ich jetzt mal ein Script gebaut das ein Bild skaliert.

```
<?php
$scr = imagecreatefromjpeg("saved/mySelf.JPG");
$width = imagesx($scr);
$height = imagesy($scr);
$x = 500;
$y = 200;
$dst = imagecreatetruecolor($x,$y);
imagecopyresampled($dst,$scr,0,0,0,0,$x,$y,$width,$height);
header('Content-Type: image/jpeg');
imagejpeg($dst);
$copy = copy($dst, "thumbs/");
if($copy) {
echo "erfolgreich upgeloaded";
}else{
echo "fehler";
}
?>
```
So. jetzt wollte ich das ganze mit Copy speichern.
Funktioniert nur leider nciht.
Ich hätte jetzt einige  Fragen:
1) Wie kann ich dieses Bild speichern?
2) Muss ich es anzeigen lassen oder kann ich direkt speichern?
3) Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung JPG upzuloaden und zu speichern?
4) Ist das überhaupt der richtige weg?
Wäre nett wenn jemand helfen könnte.
Greetz Bad


----------



## Timbonet (12. Februar 2005)

Schau dir mal [phpf]imagejpeg[/phpf] an.
Und da Einzeiler doof sind: Auch die Syntax von [phpf]copy[/phpf] solltest du dir zu Gemüte führen, brauchst du zwar in diesem Script nicht, du versuchst aber, auf eine Datei zuzugreifen, deren Pfad den Bilddaten in $dst entspricht.


----------



## DeMoehn (12. Februar 2005)

imagejpeg ( int im [, string filename [, int quality]])
Ok, imagejpg($dst, "neu.jpg", 80)
so, das macht mir ein Bild qualität 80 name neu.jpg
und?
Wie kann cih das nun im Ordner thumbs z.B speichern?


----------



## Timbonet (12. Februar 2005)

Du mußt nur den Pfad mit angeben.

```
imagejpeg($dst, "thumbs/neu.jpg", 80)
```


----------



## DeMoehn (12. Februar 2005)

Achso.
Thx.
 1a allerdings unterstüzt mein Server kein
imagecreatetrueColor 
und kein
imagecopyresampled
Dann sehn die Bilder e aus.
Muss ich ma mit Strato reden was das soll  das die kein GD 2.0 haben!


----------

